# Trek 1.2 2013 as entry level bike



## Ireland1916 (Sep 12, 2012)

hi, after discussing on another thread i have more or less decided to get the trek 1.2 2013. has anyone any experiences with this bike and if so were they positive or negative? has anyone use the new 2013 sora shifts either? thanks for any replies. open to other suggestions of bikes but my budget is pretty much completely stretched out at €900.


----------



## g-dawg (Jan 30, 2009)

Look at the raleighs if you get a chance. They seem to be the best bang for your buck, in my area anyway. The 1.2 is probably a fine bike, if thats what your heart is set on. Enjoy whatever you end up getting


----------



## mattheis (Oct 30, 2011)

*Find*

I started out with a 1.2, if I did it again I would have gone with the 1.5, just because of the old sora shifters. Now that they have updated the sora gruppo, ditching the little thumb shifter that was totally different than the rest of the shimano lineup, I would go for the 1.2 over the 1.5. The tiagra wasn't updated this year, meaning the 2013 sora update is basically the 2010+ tiagra. They are both still 9 speed cassettes. If you can spare the extra $500 or get a 2012 2.1, go for it, the 105 gruppo is worth the extra, and you won't have to worry about upgrading a year from now. 105 and rival are the best performance for the price.


----------



## Ireland1916 (Sep 12, 2012)

mattheis said:


> I started out with a 1.2, if I did it again I would have gone with the 1.5, just because of the old sora shifters. Now that they have updated the sora gruppo, ditching the little thumb shifter that was totally different than the rest of the shimano lineup, I would go for the 1.2 over the 1.5. The tiagra wasn't updated this year, meaning the 2013 sora update is basically the 2010+ tiagra. They are both still 9 speed cassettes. If you can spare the extra $500, go with the 2.1, the 105 gruppo is worth the extra, and you won't have to worry about upgrading a year from now. 105 and rival are the best performance for the price.


Yeah il go with the trek 1.2 as my budget is completely stretched out. Plus the frame is very nice


----------



## mattheis (Oct 30, 2011)

What other brands are available in your area, fuji, focus, giant? I would go for a "lesser" brand name and get the 105 group set, rather then the trek name with lesser components...

Db podium

Or this.. Full SRAM force


It all depends if you think the frame brand name is more important then the level of components.


----------



## Jason rides (Jul 6, 2012)

Bought my son the 1.2 Trek; he loves it, no problems shifting, and there have been no problems with it at all. He loves the color too which helped


----------



## Ireland1916 (Sep 12, 2012)

Jason rides said:


> Bought my son the 1.2 Trek; he loves it, no problems shifting, and there have been no problems with it at all. He loves the color too which helped


The 2013 with the new sora shifters?


----------



## Mufasa (Dec 12, 2011)

It's a great bike in that particular price range. Ride it. If you like it, get it.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

We're selling the "you-know-what" out of the 2013 1.2. For only $30 more than the 2012 it's a lot more bike. The "2 Series" frame (hydroformed tubes, better fork and double-pass welds) migrated down and the new Sora shifters are worlds better than the "thumb button" model (which admittedly worked fine).

A customer cross-shopped a $1200 Fuji from our "friends" at Peformance two doors over, really liked the 1.2 better and saved $300. Doesn't look like an "entry-level" bike either.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

The 1.2 is a BEST BUY. You can always keep it as a back-up bike if you get the tech bug later.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

g-dawg said:


> Look at the raleighs if you get a chance. They seem to be the best bang for your buck, in my area anyway. The 1.2 is probably a fine bike, if thats what your heart is set on. Enjoy whatever you end up getting


:thumbsup: That's what I did. Raleigh Revenio is a really nice bike and that's before you even factor in the price


----------



## Ireland1916 (Sep 12, 2012)

Trek2.3 said:


> The 1.2 is a BEST BUY. You can always keep it as a back-up bike if you get the tech bug later.


anyone know where to get one. my budget is stretched completely €900 and the trek i heard is €1000. my budget is completely strechted at €900 ( orignally planned 750 region). could consider buying online as long as i know its safe and they ship to ireland for cheap. plus customs and taxes would be a pain ?


----------



## MikeWMass (Oct 15, 2011)

> They are both still 9 speed cassettes.


Tiagra is now 10 speed.


----------



## mattheis (Oct 30, 2011)

MikeWMass said:


> Tiagra is now 10 speed.


Good call, the shimano web isn't updated. My bad.


----------



## cobra5514 (Aug 10, 2012)

mattheis said:


> Good call, the shimano web isn't updated. My bad.


It's really lame, but it depends on what region/country's website you're looking at. Shimano North America shows 9 speed, but Shimano Australia shows 10 speed.


----------



## whatthefunk (Apr 15, 2012)

Ireland1916 said:


> anyone know where to get one.


A bike shop.

Im guessing that you live in Ireland.
Dealer listing - Trek Bicycle

(Sometimes I wonder if Im the only person alive who knows how to use Google....)


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

whatthefunk said:


> (Sometimes I wonder if Im the only person alive who knows how to use Google....)


I know how to use it!

I'm still trying to get the hang of Bing though


----------



## Ireland1916 (Sep 12, 2012)

whatthefunk said:


> A bike shop.
> 
> Im guessing that you live in Ireland.
> Dealer listing - Trek Bicycle
> ...


very clever indeed! i was saying at lower prices dipshit, dont think you are super smart next time


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

Ireland 1916 - I've been wavering on that bike as well. I JUST started a thread comparing it to a BH model i'm thinking about. I tried the 1.1 and the 1.2. the new sora shifters felt fine on my test ride. my only issue was that i test rode it near the LBS which is on a busy road in a not-so-great area where the roads are crappy. in riding it for 5 minutes, i saw a guy shooting smack and a few thugs out there so i just went back. i liked it though and am very seriously considering the 1.2. i wouldnt be dissappoitned getting it. the new sora set up makes a difference


----------



## Ireland1916 (Sep 12, 2012)

gskalt said:


> Ireland 1916 - I've been wavering on that bike as well. I JUST started a thread comparing it to a BH model i'm thinking about. I tried the 1.1 and the 1.2. the new sora shifters felt fine on my test ride. my only issue was that i test rode it near the LBS which is on a busy road in a not-so-great area where the roads are crappy. in riding it for 5 minutes, i saw a guy shooting smack and a few thugs out there so i just went back. i liked it though and am very seriously considering the 1.2. i wouldnt be dissappoitned getting it. the new sora set up makes a difference


thanks for the input man, yeah im pretty much settled on the 1.2 but the only thing in my way is there pirce. do you mind telling me what price they were charging in you LBS. thanks!


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey - here is the link, filtered for Trek Road bikes:
Trek - Road - dannyscycles.com

if memory serves they are slightly below MSRP. store is in Stamford CT. but dont buy it, because i might 

i am in teh same boat as you in trying to decide what bike to buy and ponying up that kind of cash. from the excellent advise i've received on this forum, go with what feels right (see my thread today about 1.2 vs BH zaphire). also make sure your LBS includes pedals and a fitting.


----------



## whatthefunk (Apr 15, 2012)

Ireland1916 said:


> very clever indeed! i was saying at lower prices dipshit, dont think you are super smart next time


You said:


> anyone know where to get one?


Perhaps you should have been more clear regarding prices.


----------



## Pedro S (Mar 28, 2011)

My son picked up a 2013 Trek 1.2 and he likes it a lot. Very solid entry level bike with a frame that would be worthy of component upgrades down the road if one chose to.


----------



## hrvatskaTC (Jul 31, 2012)

would this bike be comparable to the Giant Defy 5? and has anyone ordered from bikesdirect.com? the prices are drastically lower GT gtr series 4 $600??? good or bad deal, im looking for an entry level bike.. aka under $1000 bucks


----------



## hrvatskaTC (Jul 31, 2012)

2011 trek 1.2 62 cm for 629.99... good deal? or no?


----------



## TwntyOneTwlv (Mar 18, 2012)

mattheis said:


> I started out with a 1.2, if I did it again I would have gone with the 1.5, just because of the old sora shifters. Now that they have updated the sora gruppo, ditching the little thumb shifter that was totally different than the rest of the shimano lineup, I would go for the 1.2 over the 1.5. The tiagra wasn't updated this year, meaning the 2013 sora update is basically the 2010+ tiagra. They are both still 9 speed cassettes. If you can spare the extra $500 or get a 2012 2.1, go for it, the 105 gruppo is worth the extra, and you won't have to worry about upgrading a year from now. 105 and rival are the best performance for the price.


Ugh, Sora has regular shifters now? That kinda upsets me. When I bought my bike this past March I didn't know any better; my 2012 Revenio 2 has Sora. Now in all honesty, the thumb button doesn't really bother me. It's perfectly functional, but just the fact that it's different really bugs me. I've thought about just upgrading the shifters if only to get rid of it. :mad2:


----------



## TwoLeftFeet (Sep 19, 2012)

Ireland1916 said:


> hi, after discussing on another thread i have more or less decided to get the trek 1.2 2013. has anyone any experiences with this bike and if so were they positive or negative? has anyone use the new 2013 sora shifts either? thanks for any replies. open to other suggestions of bikes but my budget is pretty much completely stretched out at €900.


I am in ireland and ordered last years trek 1.2 for 820 a week ago, so there might be a few more of those around if your budget is an issue. the bike shop in kilkenny have some excellent looking Forme bikes with a heavy discount but only in a 55cm frame


----------



## TwoLeftFeet (Sep 19, 2012)

CycoBob said:


> That must be the most idyllic place in the world to ride a bike!


I wouldnt know i am still waiting to get my hands on the bikes!!


----------



## Ireland1916 (Sep 12, 2012)

TwoLeftFeet said:


> I am in ireland and ordered last years trek 1.2 for 820 a week ago, so there might be a few more of those around if your budget is an issue. the bike shop in kilkenny have some excellent looking Forme bikes with a heavy discount but only in a 55cm frame


would be good but the 1.2 has the old thumbs shifters plus i need at least a 56cm. thanks though!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, come on.....................No one has said "it" yet??????


----------



## Ireland1916 (Sep 12, 2012)

ziscwg said:


> Oh, come on.....................No one has said "it" yet??????


"it"?


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

Ireland1916 said:


> "it"?


I don't know what he's talking about, either... but here's my deal- I recently got a new carbon Trek so I can be like Lance, but when I go on group rides, people keep saying, "Hey, that doesn't look like a very good bike" the second they see TREK on the down tube (and top tube, and chain stays, and fork legs, and head tube, and seat stays, and my USPS jersey).. I'm not sure why they'd say that, so I'm posing the question to you guys- Does Trek make good bikes?


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Ireland1916 said:


> "it"?


Does Trek make good bikes?

Germain to the thread: I've ridden Trek 1.2's as rentals a couple of times, on long and challenging rides, and enjoyed them quite well. The geometry is great. I didn't mind the Sora shifters, but prefer Tiagra style or better yet, Sram Apex. But my wife liked the Sora better than her own Tiagra, so different strokes for differrnt folks!


----------



## BumbleBeeTuna (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a 2011 Trek 1.2 and have been very happy with it thus far. The sora shifters are not a big deal, but I do wish sometimes that I had dual lever shifters and the ability to shift while in the drops. Good luck.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

CycoBob said:


> Trek makes fine bikes- but there's a stigma attached to the brand name by cycling elitists, for varying reasons.
> 
> People in this hobby (as in many others) are often motivated by such things as: Popular opinion; fashion; status, etc.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the sincere reply (a rare thing on this board), but I was just being a sarcastic ass and inventing my story to get to the immortal refrain, "does Trek make good bikes?" That said, I really do have a Madone and an older 2500 aluminum frame with Chorus, and they are both excellent and have only elicited positive responses from other riders


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Richard said:


> We're selling the "you-know-what" out of the 2013 1.2. For only $30 more than the 2012 it's a lot more bike. The "2 Series" frame (hydroformed tubes, better fork and double-pass welds) migrated down and the new Sora shifters are worlds better than the "thumb button" model (which admittedly worked fine).
> 
> A customer cross-shopped a $1200 Fuji from our "friends" at Peformance two doors over, really liked the 1.2 better and saved $300. Doesn't look like an "entry-level" bike either.


...was this out in Fountain Valley, CA???




hrvatskaTC said:


> would this bike be comparable to the Giant Defy 5? and has anyone ordered from bikesdirect.com? the prices are drastically lower GT gtr series 4 $600??? good or bad deal, im looking for an entry level bike.. aka under $1000 bucks


I have... but it was a Windsor Wellington 3.0 with the hated thumb shifting Sora.... it's really a vacation bike so,... it didn't matter too much.
Road Bikes - Windsor Wellington 3.0 Web Sale Prices


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

I've got a 2010 Trek 2.3 that I absolutely love. My wife's got a 1.5. Well made, nice components, very comfortable to ride. We ride for ourselves, so I'm not normally exposed to the concerns of bike snobs. 

I think you'll be very happy with your new 1.2!!


----------



## Jimmy_Bar (Apr 23, 2012)

I bought a Trek 1.5 in April. My first road bike. I've put 1600 miles on it so far and I haven't had any issues with it. I love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

+1. I bought a 1.5 for my son a year or so ago and he loves it. He's been riding the wheels off it. 



Jimmy_Bar said:


> I bought a Trek 1.5 in April. My first road bike. I've put 1600 miles on it so far and I haven't had any issues with it. I love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## hrvatskaTC (Jul 31, 2012)

Camilo said:


> Does Trek make good bikes?
> 
> Germain to the thread: I've ridden Trek 1.2's as rentals a couple of times, on long and challenging rides, and enjoyed them quite well. The geometry is great. I didn't mind the Sora shifters, but prefer Tiagra style or better yet, Sram Apex. But my wife liked the Sora better than her own Tiagra, so different strokes for differrnt folks!


What entry level bikes come with the SRAM apex group set?


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

hrvatskaTC said:


> What entry level bikes come with the SRAM apex group set?


Specialized Allez has an Apex group. I have it and love it. You may want to start your own thread and not hijack this one though...


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ireland1916 said:


> anyone know where to get one. my budget is stretched completely €900 and the trek i heard is €1000. my budget is completely strechted at €900 ( orignally planned 750 region). could consider buying online as long as i know its safe and they ship to ireland for cheap. plus customs and taxes would be a pain ?


I got a like new one off Ebay.uk for 350 GBP (that's about 1/2 your budget). I've now ridden it 2 summers in Europe. Used has less or no tax.

I got it from RCS Cycles - bike spares accessories cycle bicycle hire taynuilt oban benderloch connel kilchrenan dalmally glen lonan.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

$350 GBP for a 1.5. See my reply at #22 above. The lack of factory warranty is not an issue with regard to an aluminum bike.

P. S. Counting the bike I leave in Europe, I have 6 Treks. All wonderful bikes. And my LBS _loves_ me.


----------



## Ireland1916 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the replys. My LBS will have it in for me at the end of october and with 10%.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Richard said:


> We're selling the "you-know-what" out of the 2013 1.2. For only $30 more than the 2012 it's a lot more bike. The "2 Series" frame (hydroformed tubes, better fork and double-pass welds) migrated down and the new Sora shifters are worlds better than the "thumb button" model (which admittedly worked fine).


Richard - I'm confused. Are you saying the current Sora shifters don't have a thumb button? The Shimano website shows this diagram for the Sora shifters 3400, which still have a thumb lever:

http://bike.shimano.com/media/techd...ST/EV-ST-3400-2755A_v1_m56577569830637997.pdf


----------



## Pedro S (Mar 28, 2011)

My son's 2013 1.2 with Sora shifters do not have thumb buttons.


----------



## Nick_1979 (Nov 1, 2012)

I bought my 2013 1.2 about a month ago now, what a badass bike! Shifts awesome! Rides awesome, super fast! Just rode the metric century ride last weekend. It performed flawless! And the red/white/black looks killer.... If you thinking about the 1.2 DO IT! I can ride along side the guys on 10k bikes all day with no problem , the 1.2 is a beast!


----------



## mattheis (Oct 30, 2011)

I like the look of these over the silver tiagra brifters... a nice update compared to the old sora.


----------



## tadmaryperry (Aug 16, 2012)

I've had my 2013 1.2 for a couple of months now and love it! The fit is great for me and it's very comfortable. Love the new shifters also!


----------



## demunb (Sep 16, 2012)

I was torn between the 2013 Trek 1.2 and Giant Defy 3. Both have the new Sora shifters. I really liked both bikes but in the end chose the Giant. I really like the new Sora shifting.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

mattheis said:


> What other brands are available in your area, fuji, focus, giant? I would go for a "lesser" brand name and get the 105 group set, rather then the trek name with lesser components...
> 
> Db podium


Is this a bike worth buying? Geo is a little racy, with a tall head tube... cables seem to have a lot of friction... it's not light, but it's not heavy (21lb with pedals)... it's bare bones and it shows (paint, bar tape, tires), but it's a bike, and it's less than 800. All alu, it rides really nicely except for the seat, cables, I rode one like it and my exp matches the reviews. Savings of about $400 over something from LBS which is more than half the price of this bike.

(This, or upgrade the 1.1 to 9 speeds for $250)


----------



## scribble79 (Aug 29, 2012)

My LBS has a 2011 1.2 52cm for $583.00 and a 2011 2.1 for $736.00

I am not sure how good of a deal this is.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ireland1916 said:


> Thanks for all the replys. My LBS will have it in for me at the end of october and with 10%.


Did it arrive? Need pics.


----------



## nolight (Oct 12, 2012)

It's great that they have STI style shifters for Sora now. Does it still have the gear indicator? If so, it is perfect for newbies.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

nolight said:


> It's great that they have STI style shifters for Sora now. Does it still have the gear indicator? If so, it is perfect for newbies.


The previous Sora thumb shifters are STI shifters.


----------



## demunb (Sep 16, 2012)

nolight said:


> It's great that they have STI style shifters for Sora now. Does it still have the gear indicator? If so, it is perfect for newbies.


YES. The gear indicators are still there. It's very helpful to me as a newbie. My wife has the old Soras on her road bike and doesn't mind the thumb buttons, but I like the new ones on my road bike.


----------



## joegrey8 (Dec 5, 2012)

Go for the trek, I have had one for a while now and it rides fantastically. The paint scheme turns heads and it looks much more expensive than it really is. The guy in the shop and all at the club say that it is a lot of bike for the money. Super lightweight for aluminium frame.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I know this thread is kind of old. But it may be useful to some. I purchased a 2009 Trek1.2 back in May of 2010. It was a closeout and I got it for a very good price ($700). This was not my first road bike but compared to my brother in laws 70s vintage Raleigh Capri which I borrowed, it was my first modern road bike. I now have over 7000 miles on the bike. It is a very nice looking and good riding bike. I am big (280ish depending on what I had for lunch) and had to replace the rear wheel after about a year because I was breaking spokes. I replaced the cassette a couple of months ago. I didn't change my chain often enough. A common rookie mistake. The front derailleur was replaced with an Ultegra derailleur. The Sora that came with the bike corroded from me sweating on it too much. Again another rookie error that could have been avoided. The Sora rear derailleur has worked flawlessly since day one. Since this is my first indexed shifting bike, I don't really have anything to compare the Sora Shifters too. It has always shifted well. I have been very pleased with the bike. For a beginner, this bike is more than adequate and a good buy even at list price. I am shopping around for a new bike right now. My plan is to keep this one as a back-up and also have it as a bike my son can ride when he comes to visit me from Missouri.


----------



## areFish (Jun 10, 2013)

As the '14 1.2s start rolling out the '13 models should be an even better buy then they are at list or up to 10% off of list. With Trek's updated frame and Shimano's update Sora for '13, the next model year might not be much more than a new paint scheme. Trek might surprise us though.

I've got 299 mi on my 2013 1.2. Looking forward to many more.


----------



## areFish (Jun 10, 2013)

areFish said:


> With Trek's updated frame and Shimano's update Sora for '13, the next model year might not be much more than a new paint scheme.


I stand corrected. The '14 got another frame refresh. The shape of the tubing differs from the '13, which differs from the '12.


----------

